# Hilfe bei meiner Seite



## cananhouari (4. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leutz, 

ich bin neu hier, auch wenn ich schon länger mitles. Da ich auch Werbegrafikerpraktikantin bin, kann ich das Forum meist gut nutzen.

Nun habe ich mal ein Anliegen an alle, die Lust haben, mal reinzuschaun. Hier ist eine alte Seite von mir -> Klick , ich möchte sie komplett neu aufbauen, strukturieren und gestalten, übersichtlicher irgendwie.  

Hier kommt ihr ins Spiel, ich bin dankbar für jeden Tipp - habe aber leider sehr wenig Ahnung von Webprogrammierung ansich und arbeite meist mit Editoren (z.b. firstpage) 

Die Seite ist nicht kommerziell, ich schlage nicht einen Cent Einnahmen draus aber für die Mitglieder und den Schauspieler ansich ist sie relativ wichtig, da die einzige ihrer Art im Web!

Danke schonmal im Vorraus,
lg Canan H.


-------

Edit: Krieg die richtige URL nicht rein: http://www.billy-drago

------

Edit2: Wieso geht die URLendung nicht reinzuschreiben? Also die adresse lautet ohne Leerzeichen: www . billy-drago . de . vu


----------



## Lord_Adley (5. Juli 2007)

Hmm, als erstes stellt sich mir die Frage, was genau du machen willst?

Welche Arten von Veränderungen schweben dir so vor?

- Multilingualität, da die Seite nur auf Englisch existiert?
- ein eigenes Gästebuch, ohne Fremdservices nutzen zu müssen?
- Komplettes Redesign?
 - hierbei vielleicht auch Barrierefreiheit?


Welche Vorraussetzungen bietet dein Webspace?
Wenn du mit PHP oder MySQL arbeiten willst, brauchst du diese auch im Webspace.

Viele Fragen stellen sich hier.

MFG
Lord_Adley


----------



## cananhouari (6. Juli 2007)

Hm wie gesagt, ich hab leider nicht allzu viel Ahnung von sowas, es sollte übersichtlicher werden und zu diesem Zweck ein komplettes Redesign, ja. Mir gehts es nun im Grunde genommen darum, dass ich nicht recht weiß, wie ich das ganze anordnen soll, welche Tools hilfreich wären usw. :suspekt:
Ich hätt halt nur gern ein paar Anregungen 

Lg Canan


----------



## mreball (6. Juli 2007)

cananhouari hat gesagt.:


> nicht allzu viel Ahnung von sowas...nicht recht weiß, wie ich das ganze anordnen soll, welche Tools hilfreich wären



Also die Tools würde ich mal ganz schnell vergessen und mich auf die Gestaltung konzentriren. Einen leeren Zeichenblock, ein paar Stifte und überlegen was Du willst, wie es aussehen soll und immer schön alles aufzeichnen, irgendwann nach zehn oder mehr Versuchen kristallisiert sich wie von allein eine Idee, ein Konzept heraus. Das sauber aufgezeichnet einem Grafiker zeigen und der kann Dir die Tools empfehlen mit denen Du Deine Idee verwirklichen kannst. Das wäre mein Vorschlag.


----------



## cananhouari (9. Juli 2007)

Danke, aber ich BIN Grafiker und würde es mir so nur selber zeigen. Ich hab durchaus Ideen fürs Layout eine ganze Menge sogar es ging mir mehr um Strukturierung und Funktionen der Seite.


----------

